# Clutch won't engage, Ariens won't tell.



## Snowmobile (Jan 8, 2017)

I have an old Snow-tek (3years?) Started right up but auger and propeller won't turn. The clutch lever works.
I went to the Ariens site to get some documentation before getting to the idler etc so as not to take things too much apart but it will not accept the numbers that are both on the sticker and engraved below on the engine. They are very long but there is not a single 9 with which the model number is supposed to start. It does not even list the single speed, two-stage snow thrower 20 inches. 
Any help would be much appreciated.

I went ahead and it was as I thought: the belt was slipping because last year the clutch had been left on and the idler eventually lengthened the belt quite a bit.

It took loosening two screws to remove the plastic top cover but four screws to loosen the bottom sheetmetal so as to tilt it away to let the belt come off the big pulley. Why couldn't they leave an extra 1/4 inch clearance? Low quality belt by the way. 

So, problem solved. Or so I hope since I need a new belt to test it.

Still, the fact that Ariens doesn't acknowledge this model is not nice.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

The engine has its own set of numbers, and that may be what you are trying to use. Do you still have the documentation that came with your blower? Did you register it on the Ariens site when you purchased it? Whenever I need my model and serial number I either turn to my owner's manual where I wrote them down or I go to my email and look for the response I got (it includes both numbers) when I registered my blower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The model number for the snowblower will be on a tag at the rear of the machine..numbers on the engine aren't you want, in this case.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

What do you mean the clutch was left on?


----------

